# Mid-Paragon D&D 4E Campaign "Pirate of the Sea of Shadow" Bi-Weeklyy at Raygun Lounge in Seattle, WA



## Incenjucar (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been running a 4E Campaign at Gamma Ray Games and now the Raygun Lounge for the past few years, and the table could use some fresh chum!

The game runs every other Saturday (Jan 25, Feb 8, etc) from 12-5 at the Raygun Lounge in Seattle, WA.

Everyone currently involved is pleasant, respectful, and friendly, and the Raygun Lounge is a nice, comfortable place to game.

The campaign itself revolves around strange adventures of a band of pirates as they weave their way through the planes after having been captured and sold into the pirate life by a fleet of spelljammers run by undead. Now the masters of their own ship, the crew is gathering the components of a Sextant of the Planes in order to make their vessel into their own spelljammer, while dodging their pasts, gathering supporters, and occasionally wreaking havoc.

House rules are pretty much limited to an enhanced version of the inherent bonus rules, with your items leveling with you.

The game is a bit light in mood, though not without it's dark moments. Major adventures have revolved around vampire mermaids, hippo Romani, angel pirates, psychic monkeys, and one night on the town with a hag's daughter. I also have a very strong policy of choice - I'll certainly do my part to supply some direction, but the players are in control of where and why the ship sails.

Drop me a line at <redacted> and I'll help you get your sea legs!


----------

